# Jackie Skelly Gym - what are you paying?



## postnobills

Short question : How much are people paying for membership fees in the Jackie Skelly Gym in Swords?

Long version : 
I'm a member of the Jackie Skelly gym in swords for the last 3 years. 
I am paying 60 euro a month by direct debit which is 720 a year.
At the time I joined there was a significant discount if you paid each year in advance ( I think it was 200 less but I can't be sure) but I didn't have the cash at the time and let things roll on.

I have since asked if I can switch to paying in advance but I've been told it would cost the same.

Their website does not list any prices apart from the ever changing one-off joining fee. If you phone up and ask the price they tell you to make an appointment to call in and speak to the "membership team".

When I asked about my girlfriend joining I was told she would have to pay the same price as me yet when she arranged things on her she own she got a price of 50 euro a month.

Is the price you pay picked out of thin air or the highest amount they think they can squeeze out of you? Am I being ripped off?


----------



## gFallon212

There a bit dodge - the same thing happened to me.  Go in and tell them, I did and got a monthly discount. They are wierd like that!


----------



## 26cb

I paid in advance...€1080 for 2 for 13 months....


----------



## Cahir

Started off at €60 per month, then last year went to €61 and now it's a €62 - they blame bank charges for the increase.  With all the money they're getting from cramming in so many new members you'd think they'd hire some decent cleaners!


----------



## 26cb

Sorry...just noticed the query was about Swords originally, I am in Ashbourne gym


----------



## car

> I paid in advance...€1080 for 2 for 13 months....





> Sorry...just noticed the query was about Swords originally, I am in Ashbourne gym



bejayney...I spoke to the girl in ashbourne branch no more then 3 weeks ago and was quoted just over 1400e for 2 for 12 months (ok you can pass 1 month if you want to = 13 months). 
I enquired and no discount for yearly pay in advance and no fixed term 3-6 or 12 month deals, its pay by the month or nothing.  Joining fee was something as well, cant remember now, 40e maybe?  What the hell is that for?   Nice gym though.


----------



## JOHNBOB50

I USED TO BE A MEMBER IN THE sWORDS GYM AND LEFT BECAUSE OF OVER CROWDING AND DIRTY FACILITIES.

HAVE RECENTLY SEEN ON THE NEWS THAT JS IS NOW EMPLOYING DEBT COLLECTORS TO CHASE PEOPLE WHO DECIDE TO STOP GOING TO THE GYM BEFORE THERE YEAR CONTRACT IS UP. hOW NICE OF THEM TO DO THIS. 

BEN DUNNE'S GYMS  ARE A MUCH BETTER DEAL.

PS I DONT WORK FOR BEN DUNNE.


----------



## ney001

i pay 69 per month for Navan branch


----------



## Paul J

I'm a member of JS in Swords since 2003, and have always paid annully in advance. Currently paying 495 per year, which is similiar to what I started paying in 2003.

If you want add on extras such as access to all gyms or towels every time you go they pump the price up. I don't know do new members get this included automatically


----------



## ClubMan

JOHNBOB50 said:


> I USED TO BE A MEMBER IN THE sWORDS GYM AND LEFT BECAUSE OF OVER CROWDING AND DIRTY FACILITIES.
> 
> HAVE RECENTLY SEEN ON THE NEWS THAT JS IS NOW EMPLOYING DEBT COLLECTORS TO CHASE PEOPLE WHO DECIDE TO STOP GOING TO THE GYM BEFORE THERE YEAR CONTRACT IS UP. hOW NICE OF THEM TO DO THIS.
> 
> BEN DUNNE'S GYMS  ARE A MUCH BETTER DEAL.
> 
> PS I DONT WORK FOR BEN DUNNE.


----------



## postnobills

Thanks Paul J, that fits in with what I remember from 2003. 
Are you in a group scheme, a discount through your company or anything like that or were you just offered that price up front?


----------



## Paul J

Hello

I'm not in any group scheme, just walked in off the street 4 years ago and renewed each year paying in full upfront each time. I think it is a combination of rewarding 4 years of loyalty, plus I think they'd find it hard to justify a big increase in membership fees to me. They did try to sell me access to all gyms and free towels each time I go which would have increased the price significantly.

Looking back at my renewal, I was given the choice of 495 upfront for the year or 55 per month. They did offer me 2 years upfront at 795 before, but I didn't take it.

One thing they seriously need to do is a membership satisfaction survey. Standards have seriously slipped in the 4 years that I have been there.


----------



## Lauren

Lads..that sounds really expensive...Just joined the newish Ben Dunne Gym Northwood in Santry/Ballymun...Its gorgeous ...Annual membership 345 Euro....Good on Ben Dunne for bringing the prices down and challenging the others to do the same!
I don't work for Ben either but I did years ago when I was in secondary school!


----------



## Rudolph

Lauren said:


> Lads..that sounds really expensive...Just joined the newish Ben Dunne Gym Northwood in Santry/Ballymun...Its gorgeous ...Annual membership 345 Euro....Good on Ben Dunne for bringing the prices down and challenging the others to do the same!
> I don't work for Ben either but I did years ago when I was in secondary school!


 
Just want to reiterate what Lauren said-the Ben Dunne gym in Northwood is very impressive and price wise it has to be the best deal in this area-345 euro for the year, no joining fee or any other type of fee. For good measure they also give you a free kit bag, towel and lock and key for a locker. The changing rooms are like something you'd see in a big golf club and although they have an increasing membership the gym area is huge. I have no relationship professional or otherwise with Ben Dunne.


----------



## ney001

Rudolph said:


> Just want to reiterate what Lauren said-the Ben Dunne gym in Northwood is very impressive and price wise it has to be the best deal in this area-345 euro for the year, no joining fee or any other type of fee. For good measure they also give you a free kit bag, towel and lock and key for a locker. The changing rooms are like something you'd see in a big golf club and although they have an increasing membership the gym area is huge. I have no relationship professional or otherwise with Ben Dunne.



I did have the option of joining Westpoint when I joined a gym - my brother was a member so I tried it out but have to say I didn't like it.  There was a strict 15 minute limit on the machines and people were queuing for treadmills etc - also the machines seemed to be on top of each other.  I joined JS because there is no limit on machines and there are always free machines even in January - there seems to be a bit more space.  Although, the membership is pretty expensive for JS.  The most annoying thing I find is the lack of trainers and the fact that they sit at their desk rather than walking around talking to people and offering help - when I first joined they couldn't do enough for you, now they seem to have a skeleton staff who do anything to avoid making eye contact with you in case you ask them for help.


----------



## Glenbhoy

JOHNBOB50 said:


> BEN DUNNE'S GYMS ARE A MUCH BETTER DEAL.
> 
> PS I DONT WORK FOR BEN DUNNE.


Yeah, I pay circa 300 p.a to Ben, i had a look aorund Jackie's, but imo, Ben's has better facilities - bit damn crowded at the minute though with all the jan get fit crew there - hopefully that'll die off shortly


----------



## Rudolph

Yeah thers a big crowd in BDs at the moment, but even with that, there is no waiting around to get on machines etc. I wasn't aware and haven't seen any people been asked to get off machines etc.


----------



## Glenbhoy

Rudolph said:


> Yeah thers a big crowd in BDs at the moment, but even with that, there is no waiting around to get on machines etc. I wasn't aware and haven't seen any people been asked to get off machines etc.


Agree, never heard of this 15mins per machine limit before, and I haven't had to wait on a machine in yrs (bet it happens this evening now!!).
All in all, it's tremendous value imo.  Anyway gotta go, Uncle Ben is calling...


----------



## LIVERLIPS

I joined Swords and am also in Ashbourne so for the use of the two gyms i pay 475 euro per year and have had this amount for the past 2 years. It worked out alot cheaper than paying per month.


----------



## mullingar

I used to be in the gym in Blanch SC but now Im in Tony Quinns. I know there is alot of hype about the guy but I can hinestly say that you really do get results there and its all been refurbished now and price wise. Its not too bad!


----------



## pansyflower

I called in person and was told the following by a membership adviser:
€59 per month for Jackie Skelly in Greystones today, special price for St. Patrick's weekend. No mention of a joining fee. Must join for a year.


----------



## bsieb23

I'm really depressed reading this post. I joined the Jackie Skelly gym in Swords last October during a special offer weekend. They waived the joining fee, but it cost €77 a month and a €15 admin fee!! 
I'm really peeved now. Is there anything I can do or do I just have to wait for my year's membership to expire?


----------



## Caith Pingin

bsieb23 said:


> I'm really depressed reading this post. I joined the Jackie Skelly gym in Swords last October during a special offer weekend. They waived the joining fee, but it cost €77 a month and a €15 admin fee!!
> I'm really peeved now. Is there anything I can do or do I just have to wait for my year's membership to expire?


 
Don't know if you can do anything sooner than your one year contract date but, BE CAREFUL!

I have had a really bad experience with this gym, I stopped going 7 months into my years contract as I was so utterly disgusted with the place. However, being bound by contract, I continued to pay the monthly €62.

My year's contract ends this month, and rather than give the gym the opportunity to upset me again, I cancelled my direct debit last week. I did this to ensure that they wouldn't take any more money out, as I have no intentions of continuing my membership.

Today I received this letter in the post:

_"...We have recently received notice from your bank stating that the instruction for direct debit has been cancelled. When you joined the club you sign up to an ongoing contract and should you wish to cancel then we require written notice and 2 further monthly direct debit payments, this is in accordance with the Terms & Conditions of your contract........." _

Needless to say, I'm livid. This was never clarified when I joined, in fact I was told that I would have to renew my membership after my year's contract was up. I have no doubt it's buried somewhere in the small print all the same.

So, be careful!  If you think you have a year's contract, you don't it's ongoing!


----------



## Guest127

I wouln'd pay it. if they want bad publicity they will take you to court. but I doubt it for €62 x2 months.


----------



## HotdogsFolks

There's no such thing as an ongoing contract. You only signed up for a year. That's it. They can't renew your contract without your signature.


----------



## RainyDay

HotdogsFolks said:


> You only signed up for a year. That's it. They can't renew your contract without your signature.



Have you read the small print on his contract? Assuming no, you can't really speak so definitively about the content.


----------



## HotdogsFolks

The person said it was a years contract, hence my assumption.


----------



## gipimann

I joined the local Curves gym about 2 years ago, where it was explained that their contract/direct debit payment is open-ended with an obligation on the customer to pay for the first 12 months. After that, the customer must give 30 days written notice of cancellation to the gym.   In the absence of notifying the gym of cancellation, the direct debit is withdrawn every month.

The reason given by the Curves staff about the open-ended contract / payment is to avoid paying the membership/joining fee again!


----------



## bsieb23

Caith Pingin said:


> Don't know if you can do anything sooner than your one year contract date but, BE CAREFUL!
> 
> I have had a really bad experience with this gym, I stopped going 7 months into my years contract as I was so utterly disgusted with the place. However, being bound by contract, I continued to pay the monthly €62.
> 
> My year's contract ends this month, and rather than give the gym the opportunity to upset me again, I cancelled my direct debit last week. I did this to ensure that they wouldn't take any more money out, as I have no intentions of continuing my membership.
> 
> Today I received this letter in the post:
> 
> _"...We have recently received notice from your bank stating that the instruction for direct debit has been cancelled. When you joined the club you sign up to an ongoing contract and should you wish to cancel then we require written notice and 2 further monthly direct debit payments, this is in accordance with the Terms & Conditions of your contract........." _
> 
> Needless to say, I'm livid. This was never clarified when I joined, in fact I was told that I would have to renew my membership after my year's contract was up. I have no doubt it's buried somewhere in the small print all the same.
> 
> So, be careful! If you think you have a year's contract, you don't it's ongoing!


 

Thanks so much for this post. I had no idea they could do that! I'm going to go home tonight and search the house for my contract. I have no intention of paying the €77 monthly payment after my 12 months are up!! I was too naive to realise that they charge different people different rates when I signed up....that's my fault.....no intention of getting "done" again.


----------



## Shana

My advice is STAY AWAY. They have enough TERMS and CONDITIONS to keep you a member for longer than expected. It's a very deceiving practice. My experience is ongoing I am in my 3rd month trying to cancel my subscription. Also, Don't give them your credit card details because if you cancel you direct debit from your current account they automatically transfer it to your credit card.


----------



## derekd02

We took out a membership for the whole family (2 adult, 2 teen, 1 child) before the Greystones branch opened this time last year. We were promised all kinds of things, experienced instructors, classes never cancelled, lanes always available in pool even during lessons. They also said we would get two visitor passes a month per adult member. Needless to say all of this didnt come to pass.

We checked out at the Gym whether renewal notices would be sent out, yes was the reply,  no such thing. We cancelled the Direct Debit after the 12th payment. Lo and behold we got the letter outlined above. You must give 60 days notice at the end of your 12 months and you must sign a 2 month DD. Failure to pay would see the issue being referred to Debt Collectors. 

We rang them, and to say that their attitude was aggressive would be an understatement. We had broken our contract and as far as they were concerned they wanted their money. We outlined the issues we had with the Gym, not her problem and we had nothing in writing. "Who could we write to, you have no head-office".  " I Know", she said.....

We had suspended our membership for two months last summer so we are still members till end of May, so we offered to terminate now in lieu of two months extra payment (remember we have paid the full 12 months already). This was not the way it worked said the credit controller. BUT she said we could settle it all now for one months additional payment ( but she could get fired for offering this)... we said we would think about it and let them know.

I doubt whether this contract would stand up legally as you cannot have an open ended agreement but who would be bothered challenging it.

You need to be aware that the contract is really a minimum of 14 months. If you join, dont expect any satisfaction when you complain to local staff. 
Staff turnover is high and they have little knowledge of the company. Nor can you complain to Head Ofice because there isnt one.

dd


----------



## gipimann

derekd02 said:


> You need to be aware that the contract is really a minimum of 14 months.


 
Just a thought - if you know that you're not going to renew your membership and give the 2 months notice the gym require after 10 month's membership can you get out after 12 months instead of having to wait 14?


----------



## derekd02

From the contract

"Following the initial minimum membership priod' membership shall automayically continue on a monthly basis. Should a memeber wish to terminate their contract after the the initial minimmum membership period they must fill in a cancellation request form and a minimmum of 60 days cancellation notice and 2 monthly direct debit payments are required".

The reception staff in the gym seem to be totally unaware of this when queried on membership termination.

Having looked at the contract I dont believe that it can be called a valid contract in legal terms. It does not state who the agreeing parties are and makes no reference to the Jackie Skelly legal entity. Whatever legal entity Jackie Skelly operates under is not referred to anywhere on the form, the company registration number is not used anywhere. This is in fact an agreement. It is not even an agreement as there is no point where your sign in acceptance of the Ts and Cs. It is just a set of terms and conditions.

dd


----------



## Auntie

Oh my God, I am livid. The exact same thing has just this minute happened to me. I wrote them a letter last week saying I wanted to cancel - my year is up around now. Just got a message on my phone, nicey nice, sickly sweet voice telling me that I have to pay a further 2 months. "So your direct debit will come out June and July and your closing date will be 31st July" 
I was a member in Westwood a few years ago and left cos I was moving to Kildare. I got a letter from them stating that my contract was now cancelled and I could rejoin with no joining fee anytime in the next 2 years. Wish I'd gone back there. 
I definitely was not told about the 2 months thing when I was joining. (I know, I know, I should have read the contract - hard lesson learned!) Anyone else from my work who enquired about membership last year was absolutely BOMBARDED with phone calls and emails wanting to know were they interested and did they want to come over. Everyone was really annoyed at the time and ignoring calls from that number. Even the day I signed up I said that I would have to bring over the joining fee the following day so I'd leave it til then. "Oh, there's an ATM in the Spar and we take Laser" Soooooooo pushy. But I wanted to join so I put up with it. 
I've already cancelled the DD so I suppose a cheque for the 2 months will have to be written.  

Thanks derekd02 for quoting from the contract cos I've no idea where mine is gone!


----------



## Bowie

Joined JS in Applewood recently, cost me €60 pm. I fought with them to get it down, they wanted €73. But they rang me so often I figured they were desperate for my money so I was in position to bargain. I like gym, no staff spoke to me in six weeks'. My only gripe is why don't members wash before using facilities. I notice people using sauna, pool etc after training (sweating) with no thoughts of showering. This is not accepted in other gyms, a few notices on doors and maybe a kind word from staff once in a while would help.


----------



## zantoro

My boyfriend and I, who have been members of that gym since January (worst new year's resolution ever), filled in a cancellation request last month in the gym as we're moving from Ireland to go travelling. As we weren't hearing back from them one month later, we went to the gym to check that everything was ok. 
They basically had ignored outr request and the solution they offered was to pay until the end of the year, which did not make much sense to us since we're leaving...After the discussion, an employee of the gym (who in her own words has a "masters in economics", did I forget to mention that they're absolutely terrible at human relations?) was offering us a "discount" on the cancellation... So they don't just have discounts for joining members (what's up with the fee varying per customer???) thay apparently also do for cancellation.

Anyway, the next day, I called the gym and asked again, if there's any other solution, for instance passing on the membership to a friend. The person advised me that it wasn't possible for 2 months but that in our case everything has been sorted... So I hang up happy thinking, "yes I think i remember paying for a month in advance as I joined so that makes sense". 

Today, I checked my bank account and dear god, the equivalent of 4 times the monthly fee has been taken from my account (in addition to this month's monthly fee debited last week), by... Jacky Skellie, not as a direct debit but using apparently my laser card details to help themselves to 2 full months of membership for me and my boyfriend (needless to say, not only rather shocking as I never allowed them to do anything like that plus not a nice surprise when you've been saving up to go away...) 

As for more general comments on sanitary issues, no member of staff is ever watching after the pool, so people go happily from sauna to jacuzzi to steam room to pool without passing by the shower, plus swim hats seem optional... yuk.


----------



## sam h

I can't believe they just took the money from you account.  You should contact your bank to see if they are legally allowed to do this as I would doubt it.  
However, you may be legally obliged to pay your fees up to the end of the year as this is what you committed to in the original contract (not sure whats happening with the 14 months situations as above, but reckon you are committed to 12 months).....unless you can show that they broke the contract first by not providing everything they commited to initially (such as numbers of classes, instrutors, pool supervision etc).  I would suggest you and you boyfriend call to them and have a good discussion about the contract and lack of service in the "sales office", they might be more agreeable if they don't want new members to hear.


----------



## TreasaS

*ll*


----------



## TreasaS

Another tale of JS

They are low down, & should be exposed on Primetime or the like.

Do not tell you about min 1 year so called "contract"  ...I mean what do we pay an joining fee for if that is the case?    Was member of another gym until house move, then to my regret joined this crowd, like an idot, did not think it was t&c..just usual club rules about towels & property etc..   That one about the 60 days after the 1st year is really low down.  I just discovered a bill from visa for another months fee, visa were no good...after three calls, finally go to speak to JS accounts & told that they continue to bill monthly until they receive a "buyout" from me.   Was told buyout was 50% of rest of contract when I cancelled.  Now she's trying to tell me it's 60%..eventually agreed to 50% and have to take the hit for the extra months fee too....  It's a scandal !!    Beware before you join

TreasaS


----------



## car

Google "Jackie Skelly".  Google  comes back with a sponsored ad for them specifying a "money back guarantee".  I ran my local branch, they didnt know.  Intrigued, I rang 2 other branches, they didnt know either.  Anyone know what that is?


----------



## gebbel

Signed up in Drogheda 2 weeks ago for €69 per month which is €828 for the year. They waived the joining on fee. I would not have joined otherwise. In terms of value for money, it can be but only if you go in there 2-3 times a week. I myself use the hefty price as another motivation to go, as well as the obvious other motivations that one should have.
By the way, the Drogheda JS is spotless, well run and the best gym I have been in.


----------



## mcgivo

My wife joined for us in JS Applewood Swords last year after moving to the area. It is a complete shambles .I have been a member of numerous gyms over the past 10 yars and this definitely is the worst .It is filthy , the trainers are never around and the reception staff are really poor. I decided to terminate after 12 months to be told of the so called 2 month termination notice. My wife argued that the sales person never informed her when she signed up that this was required. She was distinctly told it was a 12 month contract by the salesperson because the SP actually told her she couldn't terminate it within 12 months and was she OK to proceed. They said it was in the terms and conditions so my wife told them to send her a copy of her signed contract to verify. This was never done and we have cancelled the DD. This week we actually received a letter notifying us that we were entitled to a discounted fee if we joined again. I almost laughed until I remember how inept the place was.


----------



## LibraMan

It goes on! When my wife joined Jackie Skellys there was no mention of any 12-month minimum contract, only the two-month notice requirement. Since she wasn't using her membership she cancelled her direct debit, without giving notice.

Then she got a very aggressive phone call from the club administrator, quoting the contract. This was followed by a letter with a 'contract' stapled to it - the first time my wife ever saw it. I phoned the administrator and pointed out that my wife had initially entered a verbal contract with the sales person which did not include any 12-month minimum term. She then signed the form that was pushed in front of her in good faith, without reading the small print! I pointed out to the administrator that since my wife had never seen or been told about this 'contract' before - much less been given an opportunity to read it - the 'contract' is null and void as far as we are concerned and that any court would most likely agree.

But it was like talking to a stone wall and the administrator is referring it to her regional manager for 'debt collection'. I told her that whatever chance she had of getting two months payments in lieu of notice, there is none whatsoever of our paying for 12 months membership that will not be used, especially after her aggressive phone call to my wife!

So that's where it's at for the moment. I was shocked to learn of the tactics employed by Jackie Skellys, which are outlined at www.jackieskellymembership.com.


----------



## RainyDay

LibraMan said:


> Then she got a very aggressive phone call from the club administrator, quoting the contract. This was followed by a letter with a 'contract' stapled to it - the first time my wife ever saw it. I phoned the administrator and pointed out that my wife had initially entered a verbal contract with the sales person which did not include any 12-month minimum term. She then signed the form that was pushed in front of her in good faith, without reading the small print! I pointed out to the administrator that since my wife had never seen or been told about this 'contract' before - much less been given an opportunity to read it - the 'contract' is null and void as far as we are concerned and that any court would most likely agree.


Perhaps she should have read the contract before she signed it? Or got a copy at the time of signing?


----------



## LibraMan

Indeed she should have.  But that's the great thing about hindsight.

The point is really that the sales person made no mention of any minimum membership period and my wife believed that what she was signing, in good faith, formalised the verbal contract she had just entered into with the salesperson.  The detailed contract she has just received in the post was not mentioned or made available to her at the time to read, let alone keep.  It's a very shoddy practise whichever way you look at it.


----------



## RainyDay

LibraMan said:


> Indeed she should have.  But that's the great thing about hindsight.
> 
> The point is really that the sales person made no mention of any minimum membership period and my wife believed that what she was signing, in good faith, formalised the verbal contract she had just entered into with the salesperson.  The detailed contract she has just received in the post was not mentioned or made available to her at the time to read, let alone keep.  It's a very shoddy practise whichever way you look at it.


I have to take your 'hindsight' point with a pinch of salt. Your wife had the contract in her hand, and could have stopped and read the contract before she signed it. Or she could have insisted on getting a copy before she signed it. 

I remember buying a car from a garage some years back when the salesman was amazed that I insisted on reading through the terms & conditions on the order form before signing it. He told me I was the only person who had ever done this. Maybe more people need to take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## LibraMan

RainyDay said:


> I have to take your 'hindsight' point with a pinch of salt. Your wife had the contract in her hand, and could have stopped and read the contract before she signed it. Or she could have insisted on getting a copy before she signed it.
> 
> I remember buying a car from a garage some years back when the salesman was amazed that I insisted on reading through the terms & conditions on the order form before signing it. He told me I was the only person who had ever done this. Maybe more people need to take responsibility for their actions.



Alas, most people are not perfect.  When I have bought property or taken out bank loans, for example, if I read every word of every document I put a signature on, I'd still be reading them now.  And I'd still be scratching my head trying to understand some of them, the language is so obscure.

There is an element of trust involved when you enter into an agreement with somebody, where you take what they have told you in good faith and you, not  unreasonably, expect that the document they put in front of you to sign is an accurate representation of what you have already agreed verbally.

As you say yourself, most people don't take the time to read through the small print.  It is precisely this part of human nature that some people out there take advantage of.  For most people, it takes getting stung by sharp practise to realise it.


----------



## RainyDay

The comparison to buying property or bank loans isn't really valid. If you buy property, you engage a solicitor to protect your interests. A gym membership is not a bank loan. It should not come as a huge surprise to any adult that many people taking out gym memberships do not keep up active participation and therefore may seek to cancel. There is a responsibility on the consumer to check these things out.

For the record, it does sound like there was sharp practice on the part of the gym. Was there any discussion about cancellation terms before signing the contract at all?


----------



## LibraMan

RainyDay said:


> For the record, it does sound like there was sharp practice on the part of the gym. Was there any discussion about cancellation terms before signing the contract at all?



Yes there was: "You can cancel any time, with two months  notice".

That's what I'm aggrieved about, that the written contract  contradicted the verbal contract and was slipped in on the sly. In hindsight, my  wife's trust that the written contract reflected what she had just agreed was  misplaced.  Anyone dealing with Jackie Skellys needs to be very much on the ball  and, as you say, read the contract thoroughly before signing it and retain a  copy.


----------



## LibraMan

For the record, here  is what Jackie Skellys said in their letter:

"By cancelling your  direct debit with the bank you are in breech (sic) of contract and the remaining  balance will automatically be passed on to our credit control department to seek  the outstanding fees of €594.00"

This is from the  first letter from Jackie Skellys and they are already quoting the contract.  It  is interesting that they cannot even spell 'breach of contract' and that they  are demanding payment of  fees that are not, in fact, "outstanding", since they  refer to future months membership.

The phone call that  preceded this letter was aggressive in tone and the club administrator made no  attempt to ascertain why my wife wanted to quit the gym, much less to persuade  her to continue her membership.  It was straight into combat mode  over money. While not illegal, it is definitely the kind of treatment of their  clients that anyone considering joining Jackie Skellys should be aware  of.


----------



## RainyDay

LibraMan said:


> Yes there was: "You can cancel any time, with two months  notice".



This contradiction between the verbal discussion and the written contract wasn't clear to me from your original post. It will be difficult to prove/enforce this. Perhaps you'd consider setting up a 'sting' operation for a new member coming up to join and try recording the conversation?


----------



## flaka

Back on to the topic of what people pay.

I joined mid 2007, got the joining fee and membership card admin fee waived - if you haggle you can get them to drop these things. Sales guys have a range to work in so use it to your advantage.

Since joining I've payed €71pm (includes use of all JS gyms, I passed on the free towel option - rather use my own).
December direct-debit was €72. Two other people I know also reported DD increase of one euro.

I was wondering if anyone else had similar increase?

Consulting the contract I signed (knowing at the time it was one of these "terms and conditions may vary" offers) I looked up the details of the fees....

_Direct Debit fees will automatically increase on an annual basis; the amount of this increase will may be variable and relative to membership category and will be applied on a date that the company decides. Notification will be posted in the club up to four weeks prior to the increase; the company will not contact members directly._

I guess they could increase it by €100 if they wanted as the mechanism is legal; the amount is at their choosing.

BTW - "_the amount of this increase *will may be* variable_..." is in the contract. Is "will may be" fancy legal talk or they didn't use grammer check in Word?

Interesting how they won’t contact individuals yet they still manage to text me an offer for no joining fee before Jan '08 when I'm already a member.

I can't say I pay enough attention to the notice boards as they are littered with ads for protein bars and personal trainer testimonies. I would have thought that something that affects all members (or maybe it’s just me and my friends) would have been given more prominence. Maybe it was there I just didn't see it.



I'm still quite happy to use the gym (mainly for the pool) and I'm not complaining about the service or facilities. Though the shabby state of the men’s locker rooms in Park West put me off ever going there again.


BTW if anyone knows what the new JS opposite Nutgrove SC is like and if you can park for free I'd appreciate it.

Cheers,
Flaka


----------



## LibraMan

Morning Ireland this morning carried a piece about gyms and contracts. There are several issues surrounding gyms and their contracts, including contracts containing provisions that allow the gym to increase the fees abritrarily without informing clients.

Some gyms reportedly even include a clause that tries to indemnify them from any injuries you may sustain on their premises.  A spokesperson was on from the National Consumer Agency (NCA) and basically said that such clauses are null and void - the gyms in question are just chancing their arms.

The NCA will be publishing a consumers guide to gyms in the coming weeks, such is the level of concern they have about how gyms are being operated.  Keep an eye on www.consumerconnect.ie for updates on that.

Bottom line is that there is sharp practise out there in how some gyms operate.  So don't sign anything without reading it thoroughly.  They will chance their arm so dispute anything that seems unorthodox and don't just take their word for anything.  They are not there to help you get in shape - they are there to take your money!


----------



## shipibo

RainyDay said:


> Perhaps she should have read the contract before she signed it? Or got a copy at the time of signing?


 

If people in general were sensible all the time, these boards would be empty !!!

My friend had a very similar issue with Crunch Fitness in Dun Laoghaire, he just paid, and left it at that....

Can gyms keep adding clients, are their laws , guidelines around health and safety in this area ??


----------



## RainyDay

LibraMan said:


> The NCA will be publishing a consumers guide to gyms in the coming weeks, such is the level of concern they have about how gyms are being operated.  Keep an eye on www.consumerconnect.ie for updates on that.


It's been on the website for some time now - see http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Learning_Zone/Guides_To_Consumer_Law/Gym contracts/


----------



## flaka

In fairness I saw a notice in the gym last night about no specific increases to some accounts, directing enquiries to the manager.


----------



## Serenity

Why in god's name anyone would join Jackie Skelly Fitness i dont no . The managment are horrible they dont know how to treat people let alone run a gym . The place stink's really bad i mean i could have membership for free in the place but not a hope have a shower in there are you mad the smell is so bad.........it's the sword's branch im talking about one thing i have to say about Ben Dunne's gym's there clean and that matter's so much in a gym plus there for nothing to join ive been in every big gym in Ireland ive seen the way then run them too and Ben come's out top's right you dont get a personal trainer with your membership but you do get what you pay for. Remember when you sign that contract in jackie Skelly's it's not for 12 month's it's ongoing it wont stop 12 month's and the rest.


----------



## Shingaling

Jackie Skelly is a joke and an absolute ripoff. My friend and I visited one of their gyms last week and were told that if we "availed" of their New Years offer that day we'd get the joining fee at a steal (€35 instead of €150) and would only have to pay €71 each/month. Wow - some deal. That works out to €887 for the year!!! She was all about the free personal training sessions that I'd be getting which were of no interest to me at all. We worked her down to €65/month each and left saying that we'd think about it. She was NOT pleased and came back with this comment "Oh ya - well then come back to me in a month and I'll charge you the €150 joining fee!" We were so insulted and decided then and there that we were most definitely not joining that gym. The salesperson even had the nerve to call us the next day and try to see if we'd changed our minds!!! 

At that point we'd already visited one of Ben Dunne's gyms and signed up on the spot. The sales staff there were so helpful and even allowed us to join with a stranger in order to take advantage of an amazing offer - €750 for three people joining for the year - a measly €250 each for a whole 12 mths! No hidden contracts/direct debits nothing. Simply paid the membership fee, was given our free bags and locks and have been enjoying our visits ever since.

Word of advice to you all - Jackie Skelly is not worth the money or the effort.


----------



## LibraMan

Shingaling said:


> At that point we'd already visited one of Ben Dunne's gyms and signed up on the spot. The sales staff there were so helpful and even allowed us to join with a stranger in order to take advantage of an amazing offer - €750 for three people joining for the year - a measly €250 each for a whole 12 mths! No hidden contracts/direct debits nothing. Simply paid the membership fee, was given our free bags and locks and have been enjoying our visits ever since.



Hmmm, are you sure you don't work for Ben Dunne?  Part of your post reads suspiciously like spam.

Having said that, I don't think that people skills are high up on the list when Jackie Skelly is recruiting staff.  If you Google 'Jackie Skelly debt collector' you'll find their recruitment ads.  The official title of the person who runs the club is "Debt Collector/Administrator".  The "ideal candidate" is "target driven" and has "fluent English".  There is no mention whatsoever of any background or experience in health and fitness, much less people skills or customer satisfaction.  This speaks volumes in itself about Jackie Skelly's attitude and is another good reason to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Shingaling said:


> Jackie Skelly is a joke and an absolute ripoff. My friend and I visited one of their gyms last week and were told that if we "availed" of their New Years offer that day we'd get the joining fee at a steal (€35 instead of €150) and would only have to pay €71 each/month. Wow - some deal. That works out to €887 for the year!!! She was all about the free personal training sessions that I'd be getting which were of no interest to me at all. We worked her down to €65/month each and left saying that we'd think about it. She was NOT pleased and came back with this comment "Oh ya - well then come back to me in a month and I'll charge you the €150 joining fee!" We were so insulted and decided then and there that we were most definitely not joining that gym. The salesperson even had the nerve to call us the next day and try to see if we'd changed our minds!!!
> 
> At that point we'd already visited one of Ben Dunne's gyms and signed up on the spot. The sales staff there were so helpful and even allowed us to join with a stranger in order to take advantage of an amazing offer - €750 for three people joining for the year - a measly €250 each for a whole 12 mths! No hidden contracts/direct debits nothing. Simply paid the membership fee, was given our free bags and locks and have been enjoying our visits ever since.
> 
> Word of advice to you all - Jackie Skelly is not worth the money or the effort.



In line with the  can you confirm if you have any association with the Ben Dunne gyms because as LibraMan mentions your post does border on the spam side especially for a first time poster.


----------



## Shingaling

God no - I absolutely do not work for Ben Dunne!!! I am simply a new and impressed member of one of his clubs. I swear.


----------



## Luciferxxvi

Before paying anything I found it useful to read http://www.jackieskellymembership.com - some fascinating information here if you're planning to spend any money - or if you already have.


----------



## Blaine

Im in ballsbridge,paying 69 a month.the gym so far seems grand.its not busy at all which i like but the staff aren't exactly engaging with the customers.the membership guy i signed up with was nice though he always asks me how im getting on and if theres anything i need etc so now i go straight to him dont even bother with the actual gym staff.i do find it annoying though that it says the gym is open til 9 but the cleaners come out at 8.30 so you cant use anything after that.what is everyone else in ballsbridge paying?when i joined the only thing i was asked to sign was a contact form with my phone number and address, no t+cs and no contract was mentioned. I asked how would i cancel and was told anytime after 10 months. No discount for paying up front.


----------



## Blaine

That website doesn't seem to be there anymore


----------



## vickie

gebbel said:


> Signed up in Drogheda 2 weeks ago for €69 per month which is €828 for the year. They waived the joining on fee. I would not have joined otherwise. In terms of value for money, it can be but only if you go in there 2-3 times a week. I myself use the hefty price as another motivation to go, as well as the obvious other motivations that one should have.
> By the way, the Drogheda JS is spotless, well run and the best gym I have been in.


 
Sorry gebbel, but I have to disagree with you here. I joined JS gym when it first opened in Drogheda - only actually got to use it twice and cancelled my membership after 14mths ... well, tried to cancel. Despite their promise to contact members if they don't see you in the gym after a few weeks, I was never contacted. For 5 mths I tried cancelling membership - eventually instructed my bank to make a claim against them for unlawful deductions from my account. Try finding any administrative staff in the Drogheda gym who are prepared to discuss membership!!


----------



## stinkerbell

i joined jackie skellys 3 weeks ago for 48 euro.i asked for that in writing and that that price wont ever go up.the manager said as long as im a member the price wont go past 48 euro.i asked for that in writing.she did that then asked why i wanted that.i told her that i have written proof that the price will never go up and if it does i can go to a solicitor.she said if shed known that she wouldent have written that.how she didnt cop on to that in the first place.


----------



## luckyman

i used too work for them..... oh the storys i could tell lol


----------



## camel

luckyman said:


> i used too work for them..... oh the storys i could tell lol



Do tell....


----------



## magsdub

*Jackie Skelly*

I joined my local JS gym in January 2009.  Althought I joined at the end of Jan, I was told I still had to pay for it.  However the girl said, when Dec comes and you decide you want to leave, you can continue to use the gym in Jan 2010 for free.  I was also told I would accrue points for every visit I made and turn these into vouchers.  By Dec 2009 I had enough of JS gym and left after making sure my 12th payment had been made.  I never got any vouchers, only requests to take out this, that and the other.   They have been chasing me every since saying I owe them 2 months notice cause I was on a rolling contract and not a fixed term 12 month contract. They recently offered me a discount on what they say I owe. To date, I have not paid anything.  In my mind, I am very clear that I don't owe them a single penny.


----------



## magsdub

I got a phone call like that after I had received a letter saying I owed them €120, I was told in a very rude aggressive manner that they will chase me for the money.  Several letters later I still have not paid.  I joined for 12 months and paid for 12 months and that as far as I am concerned was that.  I was very worried when I got those phone calls and letters but now I will take my day in court if it comes to that.


----------



## niallo34

I had the same issue - my wife and I joined for 12 months and were advised of such when we joined.

Made 12 payments and wrote to them advising that I was leaving, had made my twelfth payment and was cancelling my direct debit.

A Debt collection agency aggressively contacted me - I asked them for a copy of the contract where it stated I was on a rolling contract and needed to give twelve months notice - they couldn't produce it and I never heard from them again


----------



## droileen

Beware:- Jackie Skelly are a horrific crowd to deal with - they will pursue you for money that you do not owe & they are relentless.  I have reported then to the National Consumer Agency & they just ignore my letters etc.


----------



## Society

*Westwood Leopardstown*

I'm thinking of joining this gym,  does anyone know what the membership fee is ?


----------



## pixiebean22

Find a different gym.


----------

